# What is this flower?



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did not plant it. What is so strange is there is no plant those blooms are part of. The flower stalk comes out of the ground and that pink blossom happens.

This is the first year it's happened.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never mind. A friend new what it was. It's called a Naked Lady. Amaryllis Belladonna.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Never mind. A friend new what it was. It's called a Naked Lady. Amaryllis Belladonna.


Very pretty!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So strange to see that blossom stem coming out of the ground with no accompanying foliage.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

The leaves come after the flower has gone. When the leaves go thats when you should move if wanted.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I won't move it @kiwilass. If I do it's guaranteed never to be seen again.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

Is your green finger not so green.😀


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I lost it somewhere. I do grow Orchids and have them bloom without any problems. But outside stuff? It's best left where it is. I transplanted some Spider Lilies a few years ago. I have no idea what happened to them.


----------

